# Marine Turtle in Pet Shop in NSW



## mblissett (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was beside myself yesterday...... Went looking in St Marys (Near Penrith) for a new filter... there is 5 petshops / aquariums in the same area...

The last one I went to had a hatchling marine turtle in one of the marine tanks....

I asked him where he got it from and he said that a customer bought it in for him to mind.....

1st thing I did where I left the shop was ring RSPCA, and WIRES and tried the NPWS to report him.....

I feel so sorry for the little thing I nearly tried stealing it!

Matt


----------



## Lozza (Apr 6, 2008)

that's terrible - I hope something happens from you reporting it


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 6, 2008)

I remember seeing that shop ! I was little then and i asked my dad and he said it was in Penrith .There was this room with tanks and stuff and i remember seeing a turtle pond in this plastic container(like those play sand things for kids)  I didnt know anything a bout Reptiles then nor did my dad .


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 6, 2008)

Of the 3 who did you get the best response from?


----------



## mblissett (Apr 6, 2008)

the best respose I got was from the RSPCA - WIRES fobbed me off and couldn't get hold of NPWS....

RSPCA were sending out an inspector today but at the same time I don't think they will do much....

I really don't know who to report it too? Dept of fisheries??


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 6, 2008)

NPWS or DECC, whatever they are called these days... Thats who will do something.... Being a Sunday they wont answer today, ring tomorrow morning and you will get an answer


----------



## Gregory (Apr 6, 2008)

mblissett said:


> WIRES fobbed me off





To be fair to WIRES, I don't think they have any power to do much in this instance. They certainly can't confiscate the animal or anything. National Parks is really the only option.




Greg.


----------



## mblissett (Apr 6, 2008)

Gregory said:


> To be fair to WIRES, I don't think they have any power to do much in this instance. They certainly can't confiscate the animal or anything. National Parks is really the only option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that, but wouldn't you think they would offer a place where you can call?

I am sure this isn't the 1st time illegal and native animals have been sold in a pet shop


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 6, 2008)

> I understand that, but wouldn't you think they would offer a place where you can call?
> 
> I am sure this isn't the 1st time illegal and native animals have been sold in a pet shop



I see your point. But WIRES is a voluntary run organisation with random people doing the "phone roster" at any given time... so unless that person actually had a reptile licence, they wouldnt have any no idea about the reptile laws you were refering too.... 
Just try Decc tomorrow mate


----------



## richardsc (Apr 6, 2008)

are u sure it wasnt a pig nosed turtle,they have flippers to,but if it was in a salt water tank operhaps it is a marine turtle


----------



## richardsc (Apr 6, 2008)

decc /npws is who u want to contact


----------



## hornet (Apr 6, 2008)

yup, try npws tomorrow, make sure something gets done about it, i feel sorry for it, i highly doubt they would know how to look after in and not in a fish tank, far too small


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2008)

What sort of turtle was it? A sea turtle??


----------



## Aslan (Apr 7, 2008)

Really makes no difference whether it was a Pig, Sea or Eastern Long Neck - NPWS will be taking some form of action as it is displayed in a Pet Store...


----------



## l222l3rodiel222l (Apr 7, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> I remember seeing that shop ! I was little then and i asked my dad and he said it was in Penrith .There was this room with tanks and stuff and i remember seeing a turtle pond in this plastic container(like those play sand things for kids)  I didnt know anything a bout Reptiles then nor did my dad .


 
just wondering whats wrong with the plastic container as a turtle pond??


----------



## mblissett (Apr 8, 2008)

called NPWS.... Spoke to a really nice guy....

They will investigate it.... Not to mention i went back today and the little bugger was gone.....

Wish I had stolen it on Saturday now

Matt


----------



## nightowl (Apr 8, 2008)

I was talking to one of our local pet shop owners yesterday and they mentioned they had a visit from NPWS a couple of months ago. Turns out they had 4 long neck turtles for sale and someone dobbed them in for it. The turtles had been sold before the officer got there.

They claimed to not know a licence was required to keep turtles and that they weren't aware the turtles couldn't be sold in the shop :lol: They received a $500 fine.


----------

